
Ex-Uber staffer says in letter the company had a unit stealing trade secrets - kelukelugames
http://www.businessinsider.com/uber-waymo-trial-delayed-2017-11
======
londons_explore
A lot of companies seem to have a culture of "It's okay to do this as long as
there is no written evidence of it".

Thats everything from a boss walking away from a conversation about things
which shouldn't be said in the workplace, to things being spread by word of
mouth, but not email.

Quite a few big tech companies have a policy of deliberately _not_ keeping
certain information. Instant Messages are frequently only kept until read,
then auto-deleted. Emails might only be kept for 18 months, then deleted.

Waymo is being hauled over the coals here, but I don't think Google or any
other tech company is saintly either. They all have policies in place whose
goal is to prevent information being retrieved later in court to use against
them.

